# oh dear what a mess the the i advertise a car last night i'm now being harassed over



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

ok can't believe i have to write this as i spend hardly any time on here anymore due to some of the delusion

i put the car in question on pistonheads yesterday 

i was called twice last night at 12.22am and 12.30am?????? crazy i know!

it was a member on here called 322

after blocking the number last night i though nothing more of it 

untill i looked this morning at my pms this is what i have



R322 said:


> Sorry mate, I didn't realise it was so late.
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> ...



and then




R322 said:


> I expected an answer like that since you're Asian.
> 
> And I'm sure it was £13k landed, but cannot remember.
> 
> ...



and i'm not even asian oh why oh why do these weirdoes like skylines 

well i'd thought i'd be open instead of being blackmailed by this psycho i have the spec from the dealer i bought it from it included alot of stuff from duke it confirms 2.8 i will bore scope the car anyway through the turbo drain into the block to make sure of the kit


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha that made me chuckle! Good luck selling it tho


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, you have lied before in your car ads so no wonder people get suspicious.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Bolle said:


> Well, you have lied before in your car ads so no wonder people get suspicious.


Well we argued this out before if you send me back the Hks twin spark with working coils I will send you the 5 working 1 failed spitfire coils or will you pm me in a minute saying you will stop saying bad things if I give you money remember last time I posted it up you did not look so good.....:wavey:

Sold 100s of cars 1000s of parts only met a handful of delusional moon on the stick nut cases on the way bolle you where one of them 

If you want to put the car down let me help you out !

Don't by this car it's too cheap it has too many good parts to be true and I will swap the coils for stock oem tapped with a Hks twin spark while you sleep also I will cover your eyes and ears while you look at the car while steeling all of the parts:chuckle:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Sure... http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/124359-bolle-r33-gt-r-v-spec.html

Please find the original ad from my car, lets show the others what you wrote and upload the pictures from the ad also and let them decide. (But I guess you do not keep records)

From the last pm's we had, you threatened me if we would meet in Gatebil in Norway, nice.
So I can understand why no other has come forward.

I can not see that it maters if you sold 100s cars or 1000s of parts.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never had any issues with Alex. Have bought some parts off him which were as described if not better. 

I have also asked about parts he has had for sale and he was very honest about them when he could have lied and had the time to e-mail me back as quickly as possible even if it was an enquiry.

Good luck with the sale of the car Alex.


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Bolle you are completely nuts!! you thretened me then pm'd me after saying if I give you money you will stop saying bad things???!! 

We had this argument so many times it just make me laugh how crazy you are wow!


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I have never written any threats to you but you seem not able to remember your excellent customer support.



GT-GARAGE said:


> Bolle said:
> 
> 
> > GT-GARAGE said:
> ...


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

And from the time when no one could use two accounts but you could:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/166351-rb26-twin-turbos-stock-steel-r34-gtr-bb.html

Your reply via pm to me:



xxl225 said:


> Hay bolle **** off


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

And it seems that you have two accounts now also, why is that?


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Bolle it's show you have threatened me and it looks like you have modified the text you are a forum troll and yes you can f**k off thanks


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Typical reply when you are out of lies.

Nothing has been modified, I have the pm's saved. I can do a print screen if it's better?


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

With you're attitude im surprised you sell anything at all pal


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Alex is arrogant in all his replies but makes no threats (re bolle), I would have no problem dealing with him 

The car looks nice too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think this thread is done.


----------

